# How about the market of Pre tied wire



## dawn2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

How about the market of pre tied wire ?


----------



## dawn2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

It is convenient to use on construction.

It is very good for worker.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

dawn2010 said:


> It is convenient to use on construction.
> 
> It is very good for worker.



Ceiling will probably fall on worker when wires snap.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

dawn2010 said:


> It is convenient to use on construction.
> 
> It is very good for worker.


You mean wire for putting in the hot mud to make it stronger like re- bar ? I think your lost in syberspace.


----------

